# It's About Time..



## CG (Jun 10, 2008)

So I've been lurking around these parts, keeping my ear to the ground and doing a little running lately. I decided, that since today was my first day in a while back on weights, I might as well keep the journal here.

Me: Former hs/college lacrosse/football player; after I left college I kind of fell off from the gym for too long..
Stats:
5'11"
238
Approx 17% BF (all in the stomach)

Up until today, I would typically run/walk/jog (varying combos, speeds and inclines) for 25 min or 2 miles (depends on the prev. day)

In speaking with a few members, its been decided that I need to lift to help maintain whatever muscle I do have, since runnign like that can really kill your muscle.

Side note, I am training for a 5k which is in 39 days, and with any luck, I will run the Men's Health NYC Urbanathalon in Sept (the 23 i think?)

Down to the point, 
I am basically going to run 20-30 mins on M, W and F.
I will do a short full body workout on T and TH

weekends will be off.. 
Day 1 Full Body Workout to follow

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease..


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2008)

shit.. so i totally forgot to post this yesterday, since I got too busy at work...

Day 1 full body push workout

Day 1
Leg press 300x10x3
Bench (universal flat) 150x10x3
Leg press again 300x10x3
      superset calves 300x10x1
Db bench 30x10x3 

Cardio 10 min 3 degree incline @ 3.5 mph

my arms hurt... prob should have taken it easer on the bench


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2008)

Why so much leg press? 

Listen, you're only training twice a week. How about you focus on the important lifts - squat, deadlift, bench, chins, cleans. Maybe stick to the 5-8 rep range for now. Keep the volume low.


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, I will see what i can do.. I don't have access to a full gym, so some things that i would want to do are a little harder.. but i think i can pull all of that off, and i will try to keep the rep lower tomorrow...
Thanks


----------



## CG (Jun 12, 2008)

ok so i suck at posting all of this goodness..but here's yesterdays workout,all cardio..

6/11/08

4 Minutes 3.5 mph, 3 degree incline
19 minutes 4.5-6.0 mph, 1 degree incline
3 minutes 3.5 mph, 3 degree incline


TOTAL: 26 Minutes, 1.93 mi 365 cals burned


----------



## CG (Jun 12, 2008)

trying to get it together, here is today's workout.

6/12/08
PULL
Hyperextensions - 5x3 with 10lb DB
Lat Bar Chin Style Cable Pull Down - 215x5x3
Standing Single Leg Ham Curls - 95x5x3 per leg
Single Arm DB Rows - 35x5x3 per arm

WALK - 10 min 3.5 mph 3 degree incline, .58 mi, 92 cal burned

Still sore from tuesdays full body.. I need to get more accustomed to actually lifting..Run tomorrow, off sat and sun..


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2008)

Today's ALL CARDIO workout.. ugh heavy one today, had some wine with dinner last night, and i forsee getting drunk tonight..

WALK 4 min 3.5mph 3degree incline
RUN 20 min 4.5~6.5 mph 1 degree incline
Walk 3 min 3.5 mph 3 degree incline

TOTAL=  27 min 2.20 miles 413 Cal burned

off all weekend, hoping i dont drink... too much


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgot to post this one yesterday... 

4 min, 3.5 mph 3 degree incline 
11 min 4.5 mph 1 degree incline 
4 min, 3.5 mph 3 Degree incline 

Total= 19 min 1.3 mi 241 Cal burned 

Note to self... Giving up a meal in exchange for corn chips and drinks is a bad idea for Sunday night. Today officially sucked on the treadmill


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2008)

*yesterday's workout*

Tuesday 6/17

PUSH
Flat DB Bench 35x5x3
Bench Machine Squat 200x5x3
Incline DB Bench 25x5x3
Leg Press 300x5x3

Cardio:
Bike, 10 Min 6.5 MPH resistance 5. 30 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2008)

*oops*

got sick last week..
slept it off on wednesday
thrusday 

DB Single Arm Rows 40x5x3
Bench Machine Deadlifts 240x5x3
Lat Bar Chin Style Pulldown - 215x5x3
Hypers - 10x5x3

forgot shoes and shorts friday..

Walked 1.2 miles (about 15 minutes)

Today:
will post soon!


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2008)

why can't i ever remember to post a days workout that day?!?!

YESTERDAY:
Straight cardio

Walk:3.5 MPH 3 Degree Incline 5 Min
Run: 4.5 MPH 1 Degree Incline 5 Min
Walk:3.5 MPH 3 Degree Incline 5 min

Total: 15 Min, .95 Mi, 169 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2008)

ahh.. TODAY'S workout

PUSH/CARDIO

DB Incline Bench: 30x5x3
Bench Machine Squat: 210x5x3
DB Flat Bench : 35x5x3
Leg Press: 300x5x3

Cardio:
2 Min 3.5 MPH 3 Degree Incline, 
10.5 Min 5.0 MPH 1 Degree Incline,
2 Min 3.5 MPH 3 Degree Incline

Total: 1.1 Miles, 14:30 Min 210 Cal Burned




Why is 10 g fish oil giving me heartburn sometimes? and causing belching???????? (that sounded better in my head)


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be rancid. 

Alternatively, you may find it more comfortable to take a few immediately BEFORE each time you eat. Kinda buries 'em.


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks built.. i messed arouind with that idea last night with my 2nd serving and breakfast today, TOTALLY WORKED!!!

(not going to mention that i didn't see your post till after i tried the idea)

But thanks built! You saved my esophagus!!


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

totally fell off.. kept working out but left the journal for crap..

June 25
All Cardio
5 Min, 3.5 mph, 3 Degree Incline
5 Min, 4.5 MPh, 1 Degree Incline
10 Min, 5 mph, 1 Degree Incline
5 Min, 3.5 mph, 3 Degree Incline

TOTAL: 25 Min 1.76 mi, 328 Cal


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

June 26
PULL/CARDIO

Lat bar Chin Pull-Down 225x5x3
Deadlifts (bench machine) 210x5x3
DB Single Arm Row 40x5x3
Hypers 10x5x3



Treadmill
2 Min, 3.5 MPH, 3 Degree incline
6 min, 5 MPH, 1 Degree incline
2 Min, 3.5 MPH 3 Degree incline
1 Min, 5 MPH, 1 Degree incline
1 Min, 7 MPH, 1 Degree incline
4 Min, 3.5 MPH, 1 Degree incline

TOTAL: 16 Min, 1.16 Miles, 211 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

June 27
ALL CARDIO

4 Min 3.5 mph 3 degree incline
21 min 4.5 mph 1 degree incline
5 min 3.5 mph 3 degree incline

TOTAL: 30 Min 2.1 MI 398 Cal


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

June 30
ALL CARDIO
4 Min, 3.5 mph, 3 Degree incline
20 Min, 4.5 mph, 1 Degree Incline
2.5 Min, 7 mph, 1 Degree Incline

TOTAL: 30 Min, 2.21 MI, 420 CAL


----------



## Built (Jul 1, 2008)

Got Built? » How to do Cardio if you MUST!
Try "hill repeats" - you'll love what they do to your work capacity.


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

Mmm sounds painful.. I think I like... Ill look into it and post todays workout once I'm done! Thanks built!


----------



## Built (Jul 1, 2008)

You're welcome. You only do the hill protocol once a week, ideally on a non-lifting day, and not year-round, but they work great to bring up heart-stroke. You're forcing blood through flexed glutes and hams, so the heart gets strong in a hurry. Also burns a few calories... 

The fact that you get a one-minute break every cycle makes it bearable. You find yourself talking your way through it in five-minute quanta. I just walk them - you CAN run for them, but why?


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

Built said:


> You're welcome. You only do the hill protocol once a week, ideally on a non-lifting day, and not year-round, but they work great to bring up heart-stroke. You're forcing blood through flexed glutes and hams, so the heart gets strong in a hurry. Also burns a few calories...
> 
> The fact that you get a one-minute break every cycle makes it bearable. You find yourself talking your way through it in five-minute quanta. I just walk them - you CAN run for them, but why?



now that looks painful.. but fun!

i could run.. I would get alot more out of it, and be useless the next 24 hours, guaranteed..

I think I'll try one tomorrow and see how it goes, maybe as a jog, since the 4th is coming and i don't want to be a  waste till im wasted.

todays workout coming in 5 or 10..


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2008)

July 1
PUSH/Cardio

Squats 210x5x3
Flat DB Bench 40x5x3
Leg Press 300x5x3
Incline DB Bench 40x5x3

CARDIOOOO
1 Min@ 3.5 MPH, 3 Degree Incline
10.5 Min@ 4.5 MPH, 1 Degree Incline
1 Min@ 7 MPH, 1 Degree Incline
2.5 Min@ 3.5 MPH 3 Degree Incline

TOTAL: 15 MIN 1.14 MI 218 CAL

Looks like Built's Hills tomorrow


----------



## Built (Jul 1, 2008)

Trust me when I say walk it. They do a lot for you when you walk them. Calves get a killer workout and you don't destroy yourself. 

Looking at the hill workout you posted, I'd suggest using this as a strategy for this first attempt:

1 minute at 3.5 mph, 5% grade <- this is "home"
4 minutes at 3.5 mph, 9% grade

1 minute home
4 minutes 10% grade

1 minute home
4 minutes 11% grade

1 minute home
4 minutes 12% grade

another minute or two at a flat walk to cool down.


----------



## CG (Jul 15, 2008)

*Well that sucked...*

So here's my life as of late...
July 2 i went and ran the hills that built reccomended... killer, but i loved it (lost the results i had written down)
July 3 i took an easy treadmill/light pull day..
july 4 i took off, slept in, walked about 2 miles liesurely
july 5.. toga party.. enough said, jack, vodka jager and jello shots till 1130 sundaay morning..
july 6... clean up toga party, and me being the genius that i am, i do it barefoot.. what happens? the business end of a bud longneck ends up jammed in my foot aka, no running for days.
july 7 - 1 mile on the bike, almost only using my right leg..
july 8 - day off, went to the beach, swam for about 45 minutes vigorously.. i was definitely winded from htat baby..
july 9 more biking, like 2 miles, ugh i hate stationary bikes
july 10 got some bad news about a very close family member.
july 11 - still exhausted and partially injured in the foot.. 25 minute 1 mile walk
july 12 Saturday Approx 9AM Eastern time, RIP Domenico M Vene, sometimes you are closer to us than we could ever realize..
July 13 - sunday, sit around and take care of some things..

finally got back into the gym yesterday, will update later


----------



## CG (Jul 15, 2008)

*im baaaaaaaackkkkkk*

7/14/08

First day back in a while...
Treadmill only
3 min @ 3.5 MPH, 3 Degree Incline
2 Min @ 4.5 MPH, 1 Degree Incline
20 Min @ 5 MPH, 1 Degree Incline
5 Min @ 3.5 MPH, 3 Degree Incline

Total: 30 Min, 2.28 Mi, 434 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Jul 15, 2008)

7/15/08 - 
OUTDOOR RUN
First time in ages... ughhhhh
16.5 minutes, 1.4356 Miles approx 260 cal's burned...

The rest of this week will be relaxing, walking, maybe a mile or 2 tomorrow.. 

Teterboro Airport 11th annual 5k Saturday...

Teterboro Airport 5K


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2008)

Finished the teterboro airport 5k in 32:23.. start time, 830 am, temp, 85 degrees plus humidity.. 32 minute run down the runway and back, finish: 105 degrees plus humidity, oh and my team won 1st place (nothing to do with my time thank god) for mens and co-ed for the 4th year running...


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2008)

*back to workin out, less running more lifting and who knows*

now that the 5k is over, and i am officially out of contention for the Men's Health Urbanathalon, its back to the weights and trying to get a GOOD cut on..

MONDAY 7/21
Upper Body Push/Light Cardio
Flat DB Bench 30x5x3
Incline DB Bench 30x5x3
Decline DB Bench 30x5x3
Dips Bodyweightx5x1 (MAN THESE SUCK!)

Treadmill.. 
13 Min @ 3.5MPH, 3 degree incline, .75 Miles, 120 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2008)

*Day 2 Back at it*

7/22
Back in the gym again, but a little off track, since last night i nearly hacked my finger off and i am missing a bit of skin off the left hand index finger, i feel like an asshole sometimes..

Lower Pull
Deadlifts 210x5x3
Single Leg Ham Curls: 45x5x3 per leg
Reverse Hypers (on back extension bench) 15x5x3

Treadmill
15 min @ 4.5 MPH 2 Degree Incline
5 Min @ 3.5 MPH, 2 Degree incline
TOTAL: 20 MIN 1.4 Mi, 270 Cal


----------



## CG (Jul 30, 2008)

*looks like i fell off on posting again..*

whoops...
7/23
Upper Pull
Lat Chin Pull down 215x5x3
Wide Grip Lat Pull down 215x5x3
DB Row 40x5x3
Incline DB Curl 30x5x3

Treadmill
3 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline, 
15 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2% Incline. 
2 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% Incline.
Total: 20 Min, 1.41 MI 278 Cal burned


----------



## CG (Jul 30, 2008)

7/24
LOWER PUSH
Bench Machine Squats 150x5x1, 210x5x3
Quad Extesnion 90x5x3
Seated Leg Press 300x5x3

Treadmill (ouch.. leg day and treadmill...)
ALL @ 3.5 MPH
2 Min 4%
2 Min 6%
2 Min 8%
2 Min 10%
2 Min 12%

Total: 10 Min, .58 Mi 136 Cal Burned..

Friday through Tuesday off.. had a wedding for my cousin in vermont.. i now say fuck jersey, give me vermont any day... kinda injured my ribs golfing, and my back, well i injured that in another manner... back to the gym today


----------



## CG (Jul 30, 2008)

7/30/08

Back from vacay..
pseudo light day..
Upper Push ONLY

Flat DB Bench 30x5x3
Incline DB Bench 30x5x3
Decline DB Bench 30x5x3
BW Dips 5
Crunches 20


That decline bench was a little rough...


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2008)

7/31/08
Lower Pull and some mean ass cardio..

Deadlifts 210x6x3
Straight Leg Deadlifts 210x6x3
Single Leg Standing Ham Curls 65x6x3
Hypers 15x6x3 (ouch)

Cardio....
ran short on time, so i did an abbreviated version of Built's "Hill Repeats"
 ALL AT 3.5 MPH
1 Min @ 3%
1 Min @ 5% (HOME)
4 Min @ 9%
HOME
4 Min @ 11%
HOME
1 Min @ 3%

TOTAL: .98 MI 17 Minutes 245 Cal Burned

CAN I JUST SAY: 
This is the best I have ever felt after a run!!!!
I havent felt like this in years!!! i could run a marathon, fight a war and play 8 quarters of football.. i have SUCH a pump through my legs its euphoric.. this might be hell for some, but i have found an exercise i LOVE


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2008)

oops.. 
8/1/08
UPPER PULL
Lat Chin Pull Down 215x6x3 
Lat Pull Down 215x6x3
DB Row 40x6x3
Incline Curl 30x6x3

Treadmill
1 min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline
10 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2% incline
4 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline

Total
15 Min 1.04 miles 200 cal


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2008)

yesterday

8/4/08

DB Flat Bench 35x6x3
DB Military Press 35x6x3
Incline  Bench 35x6x3
Decline Bench 35x6x3
BW Decline Crunches 10x2


3 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline
15 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2% Incline 
2 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% Incline
20 Min 1.41 MI, 276 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2008)

yesterday 8/5/08

Lower Push
Seated Leg Press 300x6x3
           superset each set with calf raises 300x6x3
squat 210x6x3
Seated Quad extensions 90x6x3

treadmill
3 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline
15 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2% incline
2 @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline
20 Mins 1.41 MI, dont have cal's


----------



## CG (Aug 6, 2008)

Today 

Incline situp 10x2 - bodyweight

OUTDOOR RUN
1.2 Mi 13:50 MIN Hot as alllllll hell outside..

Decline leg raise 10x2 - Bodyweight

ouch my abs..


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2008)

off 8/7

8/8/08
Upper Pull

Chin Pull Down Lat Bar 215x6x2 and 225x6
Russian Twist incline/decline situp bench 10x2
Lat Pull Down 215x6x3
cable ez bar curls 95x6x3
overhead cable rope pull 65-75-85x6
decline situp 10x2

Treadmill
1 Min 3.5 MPH 3% incline
12.5 Min 4.5 MPH 2% incline
1.5 Min 3.5 MPH 3% Incline
Total: 15 MIN 1.08 MI 214 CAL


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2008)

8/11/08
LOWER PUSH
Squat (bench machine) 220x6x3
Sit Ups (incline/decline bench) 10x2
Leg Press 300x6x3
Seated Quad Extension 90x6x3
leg raises 10x2

HILL REPEATS
HOME=5% incline
ALL @ 3.5 MPH
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 9%
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 10%
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 11 %
1 Min @ Home

TOTAL 16 MIN .92 MI 225 Cal


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2008)

8/12/08
Upper Push
DB Flat Bench 35x6x3
DB Military Press 35x6x3
DB Incline Bench 35x6x3
DB Decline Bench 35x6x3
Pec Deck 70x6x3

Treadmill
2 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% Incline
13 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2 % Incline
3 Min @ 5.5 MPH 2% incline
2 MIN @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline

TOTAL 20 Min 1.47 MI 290 Cal


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2008)

8/13/08
Crunches Incline/decline (i dont know what way you consider it, but you all know what i mean) 10x2

Outdoor Run
1.2 Mi 13:20 MIN

Russian Twist (same incline/decline whatever bench) 10x2, one full rotation is 1 rep..


----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW
ok so i totally fell off on posting my workouts.. but i will do them one at a time for the last few days.. 
Thursday 8/14/08 - off
Friday 8/15
Upper Pull

Leg Raises 10x2 (incline)
Lat Bar Chin Pull Down 215x6x3 
EZ Bar Cable Curls 90x6x3
WG Lat Pull Down 215x6x3
Standing DB Curls 30x6x3
Crunches 10x2 (incline/decline bench)


----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2008)

Yesterday 8/18/08
Lower Push/Cardio

Leg Press 300x6x3
Calf Raise 300x6x3
Squat 220x6x3
Crunches 10x2 (incline)
Quad Extension 90x6x3
45 Side Bend 10x2 per side

Cardio
Hill Repeats...
HILL REPEATS
HOME=5% incline
ALL @ 3.5 MPH
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 9%
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 10%
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 11 %
1 Min @ Home
4 Min @ 12%
1 Min @ Home

TOTAL 21 MIN 1.22 MI 303 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Aug 25, 2008)

8/19
UPPER PUSH 

DB Decline Bench 35x6x3
Pec Deck 70x6x3
DB Flat Bench 35x6x3
Shoulder Press 35x6x3
Incline DB Bench 35x6x3
Russian Twist Decline 10x2
Short Bar Lower Pushdown 95x6x3

Treadmill
1 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% incline
10 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2%
4 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3%

TOtal 15 min, 1.06 mi 205 Cal


took Wednesday (8/20) off for the beach.. got SOOOOOOO damn sunburned i still hurt.. sun poisioniing anyone?


----------



## CG (Aug 25, 2008)

8/20 Beach/day off
8/21 recovery day, sunburned so bad i almost had to call out of work
8/22

Upper Pull
Lat Bar Chin pull down 215x6x3
decline sit up 10x2
EZ Bar Cable Curl 95x6x3
WG Lat Pull Down 215x6x3
DB Hammer Curl 35x6x3 per arm
Seated Row V-bar 215x6x3
Incline Leg Raise 10x2

no cardio.. sunburn hurts toooooo much


----------



## CG (Aug 25, 2008)

8/25
after a LONG weekend of partying and my sunburn peeling.. back to the gym..

lower pull
Deadlifts 210x6x1, 220x6x2
SL Standing ham curl 75x6x3xleg
STL Dead Lifts 220x6x3
Situps(decline/incline) 10x3
Side Crunches (45 side bend) 10x2xside

NO cardio today.. went to beatstock yesterday and stood, danced and drank on my feet for 6 hours..on a hill


----------



## CG (Aug 26, 2008)

8/26
Upper Push and Cardio
DB Flat Bench 35x6x3
Db military press 35x6x3
Short bar cable push down 95x6x1 100x6x2
DB Decline bench 35x6x3
Pec deck 70x6x3
Incline bench db 35x6x3 

CARDIO

9 Min @ 4.5 MPH 2% Incline
2 Min @ 5.0 MPH 2% Incline
4 Min @ 3.5 MPH 3% Incline

TOTAL: 15 Min 1.06 MI 208 Cal Burned

OFF TOMORROW.. vacation day at the beach 

SIDE NOTE:: My obliques are KILLING me from those side crunch/bend/45 things.. FUCK


----------



## CG (Aug 28, 2008)

8/28/08
Did a pre-work workout today..nice change of pace, too bad ive had a headache alllll day

Lower Push
Universal Bench Machine Squat 220x6x1, 230x6x2
Quad Ext 90x6x1, 100x6x2
Seated Leg Press 300x6x3
Each leg press superset Calves 300x6x1 per set

Treadmill
Hill Repeats
HOME = 1 Minute @ 5% Incline 
All done at 3.5 MPH

Home
4@9%
Home
4@10%
Home
4@11%
Home
4@12%
Home
TOTAL 21 MIN 1.22 MI 303 Cal Burned


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 28, 2008)

looking good my man looking real good!  i do those hill repeats too those fuckers are bruuuutal


----------



## CG (Aug 28, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> looking good my man looking real good!  i do those hill repeats too those fuckers are bruuuutal




Thanks bro...
And those hill repeats?Oh yeah they are brutal... But I love them in some sick way... I get the blood FLOWING hard and I'm ready to do something all day..I'm just trying to figure out what that is lol


----------



## CG (Aug 29, 2008)

soooo last night i slept like a baby, 6.5 entire hours!!! thats the most i've slept in ages on a week night (usually 4.5-5) man do i feel great today!!!

Todays workout, 
Upper Pull, No Cardio (ran out of time)

Sit Ups (incline/decline) 10x3
Lat Bar Chin style pull down 225x6x3
EZ bar cable curl 100x6x3
russian twist 10x3 (one full rotation=one rep)
Standing DB Curls 35x6x3 (per arm)
Shoulder Shrugs 220x6x3
Seated Rows 225x6x3
Leg Raise (incline/decline) 10x3


ahh i feel liek a million bucks, and that is the longest upper body as of late... we willl see how i feel later/tomorrow..


----------



## CG (Sep 4, 2008)

OK so laborday weekend put a hurting on me.. too much to eat, drink and everything.. ended up out of the gym sat, sun, mon and wed.. got a little sick over the weekend i think..


----------



## CG (Sep 4, 2008)

TUESDAY 9/2's Workout (yeah its a little late)
UPPER PUSH, NO CARDIO

DB Flat Bench 35x6x3
DB Military Press 35x6x3
Short bar Overhand Push down 100x6x3
DB Decline Bench 35x6x3
Pec Deck 70x6x3
DB Incline Bench 35x6x3
Vertical DB Tricep extension (overhead) 40x6x3
Lateral DB Arm raise 10x6x3 per arm

had a litttle stomach issue left over from the weekend, so cardio was OUT of the question..


----------



## CG (Sep 4, 2008)

Wednesday 9/3
still feeling 'shitty' no cardio day for me 

TODAY 9/4/08
LOWER PUSH AND CARDIO

Squat 220x6x3
Seated Quad Extension 90x6, 100x6x2
Seated Leg Press 300x6x3
Superset each set of leg press with 300x6 per set.

CARDIO

the Beloved "Hill Repeats"
Home = 1 Min @ 5% Incline.. ALL INCLINES ARE AT 3.5 MPH
Next time I am either ramping up the speed, or ditching the home part... 

Home
4@9%
Home
4@10%
Home
4@11%
Home
4@13%
Home
TOTAL 21 MIN 1.22 MI 303 Cal Burned


----------



## CG (Sep 9, 2008)

ugh.. totally felt like crap all of last week(literally) so i forgot to post alot...

9/5
Upper Pull
Crunches decline 10x3
Chin Grip Pull Down 225x6x3
EZ bar Cable Curl 100x6x3
WG Lat Front Pulldown 225x6x3
Russian Twist Decline 10x6
Machine Shoulder Shrugs 230x6x3
Seated V-bar Row 225x6x3
DB Hammer Curl 35x6x3 
Cable CG Short bar Chin pull 100x6x3
Leg Lifts 10x2


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2008)

and i fell off on posting, thank god i keep it all noted on my blackberry or id never remember

9/8
Deadlifts 230x6x3
Situp incline 10x3
SL Ham Curls 75x6x3 per leg
Russian Twist 10x3
St Leg Deadlift 230x6x3

NO CARDIO


----------



## CG (Sep 11, 2008)

tuesday 9/9
upper push/cardio
DB Flat bench 35x6x3
DB Military Press 35x6x3
Short bar Cable Push Down 110x6x3
DB Decline Bench 35x6x3
Pec Dec 80x6x3
DB Incline 35x6x3
DB Overhead Tricep Ext 40x6x3

Treadmill
3 Min 3.5 mph 3% incline
15 min 4.5 mph 2%
2 min 3.5 mph 3%

TOTAL 20 Min 1.41 mi, 276 cal


----------



## CG (Sep 11, 2008)

9/10
Outdoor run.. ouch

45 side bends 10x2 per side
RUN: 1.6972 MI 18:50 min approx 300 cal burned..
Leg Raise 10x3
Crunches (decline) 10

annnnnd today my legs are killing me.. longest/fastest run in a while, and now im off to do lower push


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Good stuff.



Thanks man.. I know I still have a long way to go.. But we'll see what the next few months have in store.. Once my shipment comes I'll be introducing a decent amount of LG's lipotropic into the diet.. And I have another 5 k coming up in October.. Ugh


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2008)

9/11 

Lower push 

Squat 230x6x3 
Leg ext 100x6x3
Leg press 300x6x3
Calf raise 300x6x3 

Hill repeats.. Ill detail later, I'm posting on my blackberry.. They're the same as last time 
TOTAL: 21 min 1.21 mi 301 Cal


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2008)

9/12
Upper pull 

Decline Crunch 10x3 
Chin pull 225x6x2 9x1 
Russian t. 10x3 
Ez cable curl 100x6x3 
Lat pull down 225x6x3 
Shrugs 230x6x3 
Db hammer 35x6x3 
High pull 100x6x3 
Seated v row 225x6x3 

No cardio


----------



## CG (Sep 16, 2008)

i need to post this more often  haha.. i keep falling off posting this shit...

9/15/08
Lower Push/Cardio

LOWER PUSH
Decline Situp 10x3
Squat 230x6x3
45 side bends 10x3 per side (OUCH)
Leg Ext 100x6x3
Seated Leg Press 300x6, 320x6x2
Calf Raises 320x6x3

CARDIO
Treadmill
1 min 3.5 mph 2% incline 
13 min 4.5 mph 2%
1 minn 3.5 mph 2%
TOTAL: 15 Min 1.08 mi 215 cal


----------



## CG (Sep 16, 2008)

9/16
UPPER PUSH
DB flat bench 35x6x3
Short bar cable push down 100x6, 110x6x2
Pec Deck 80x6x3
DB Mil Press 35x6x3
DB Decline 35x6x3
DB Incline 35x6x3
Overhead Trap Extension/push 45x6x3 (2 handed)

no cardio

WOOHOOOOOOO MY LG  LIPOTROPIC ARRIVED TODAY!!! Cant wait to try it when i get home!!!


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

Pseudo double post from my LG Sciences Lipotropic Protein post under supps.. but i need to keep this one close, and add some info 





> 1st serving was last night, 1 scoop (33 g)
> I added about 18oz of water, since this is my first serious powder that i bought in bulk.. 18oz is TOO MUCH, the flavor was kinda bland, not like i expected or was informed... im going for 12 oz in about an hour..
> 
> I mixed it up in my ON shaker and it did get a little foamy on top, but that settled quickly.. as for absorption, it got the job done, slight grit from time to time, but nothing major, no chunks whatsoever.
> ...



Ok so i ordered at like 230 on monday.. final cost was 33.65 SHIPPED! this shit arrived from my distributor (in Long Island) before 1 the next dayy!!!! i paid 5 bucks for flat rate shipping and got my shit in less than 24 hours.. awesome.. also, what i wasnt expecting, was the box was loaded, free ON Shaker, free LG Sciences Tshirt, and 3 packs of ON products, 1 Vassive-NO, 1 ON Gold 100% when and one other one (cant remember the name right now).. gotta say I AM IMPRESSED


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

9/17
CARDIO
Outdoor Run
1.53 MI 14:10 min 296 Cal Burned

Ab Workout
Decline Situp 10x3
Russian Twist 10x3
Leg Raises 10x3.

lets see how i feel tomorrow now that I am on 3 servings of lipotropic daily.. extra 78 g of protein.. mmmm


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

9/18 
Dead lifts 220x6 230x6x3 
Sinfle leg  ham curl 75x6x3 
45 ghr 15x6x3 
straight leg dl 230x6x3 

Treadmill 
Ran short on time, abbreviated hill repeats 
Home = 5% all done at 3.5 mph 
1 min home 
4@ 10 % 
1 @ home 
4@ 11% 
1@ home 
4@ 12% 
1@ home 

Total 
16 min .93 mi 232 Cal burned


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

Friday 9/19 

Decline  situp 10x3 
Lat chin grip pull  down 225x6x3 
Cable High pull 100, 110x6x2 
Russian twist 10x3 
Ez bar cable curl 100x6x3 
Lat pull down 225x6x3 
Shrugs 230x6x3 
Db hammer curl 35x6x3
Seated v rows 230x6x3
Side raises 15x6, 20x6x2 

No cardio


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2008)

okkkk so i forgot to post my workouts for the last week..

lets start with monday
Upper Push
Decline Situp 10x3
Squat 230x6x3
45 side bends 10x3 per side
Seated Leg Extension 100x6x3
Leg Press 320x6x3
Calf Raise 320x6x3

NO CARDIO


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2008)

tuesday 9/23
Upper Push
Pec Deck 80x6x3
Flat DB Bench 35x6x3
Decline DB Bench 35x6x3
Short Bar Cable Overhand Push down 110x6x3
Incline DB Bench 35x6x3
DB Military Press 35x6x3
DB OverHead Trap Extension 45x6x3

NO CARDIO


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2008)

Wednesday 9/24
Not feeling too hot.. 
DAY OFF

9/25
Lower Pull/Hills
Deadlifts 230x6x3
Single Leg Ham Curl 75x6x3 per leg
GHR 15x6x3
Straight Leg Dead 230x6x3

Fast Hills Cardio
Ususally at 3.5 mph, today, all inclines @ 4.0 MPH. Home is still 1Min@5%
1 Home
4 @9
1 Home
4 @10
1 Home
4 @11
1 Home 
4 @12
1 Home

TOTAL
21 MIN 1.38 MI 354 Cal burned..

SHIT THOSE HURT!!! that extera .5 MPH REALLY kicks it up...


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

Aghhhhhhh i gotta stop forgetting to post my workouts.. shit ill keep posting them up day byy day


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

9/26
Upper Pull
Decline Situp 10x3
Chin Lat Bar Pull Down 235x6x3
High Pull 110x6x3
Russian Twist 10x3
EZ Bar Cable Curl 100x6x3
Shrugs 230x6x3
Standing DB Curl 40x6x3
Seated Row 235x6x3
Lateral Side Raise 15x6x3


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

9/29 (monday)
Lower Push/Hill Repeats
Squat 230x6x3
Deline Situp 10x3
Leg Extension 100x6x3
Russian T 10x3
Seated Leg Press 320x6x3
Calf Raise 320x6x3

same old 3.5 mph
4 min @ 9,10,11,12 % incline with 1 min at 5% beween each increase

toatal 21 min 1.21 mi 295 cal burned


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

tuesday
9/30
my fucking fone wiped out tuesdays workout i saved.. so im going from memory here

DB flat bench 40x6x3
Pec Deck 80x6x3
Short Bar Push Down 110x6x3
Decline Bench 35x6x3
Incline Bench 40x6x3
Standing Military press 40x6x3 (OUCH)
DB Overhead trap extension 45x6x3... that one hurt too


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

10/1
CARDIO
Outdoor Run
1.53 MI 17:00 min 296 Cal Burned


ow.. my fucking entire body hurts.. i guess thats wht i get for binging on chinese the night before eh??? fuuuuuuuuuuuuck

no abs either, too exhausted/tired


----------



## CG (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so i totally fell off on posting... again..

ive been persuing other thi9ngs, so sue me.. 

well later i will pick up where i left off.. promise (ok im jsut doing this so i dont forget)


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2008)

Had to skip lower pull on 10/3... forgot to fuckin bring shoes to work..
UPPER PULL
D situp 10x3
Lat chin pull 235x6x3 
Shrugs 230x6x3
Russian Twist 10x3
Straight Bar cable curl 100x6x3 
Lat pull down 235x6x3
Db curl 40x6x3
Short Bar Cable High pull110x6x3
Leg raise 10x3
Seated rope rows 235x6x3
DB Side raise 15x6x3 

ahh friday


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2009)

holy crap... just realized i havent logged a single workout since october.. wtf.. ok well looks like its time to start again...


----------



## CG (Jan 8, 2009)

Ughhh shit.. Don't mind the excessively long update, first update since like fuckin october... Here goes nothin.. Don't mind the lapses in days, sometimes I either forgot to log, or I didn't save it before I closed the file...

Any days with just ab workouts were cardio days, ill post the few of those laterrr


1/8
Squat 250 260 270
Quad ezt 100 110 120
Seated leg press 330 340 350
Calf raise 330x6x3

1/6
Decline db bench 40x6x3
Oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110
Cable push down 120 130 140
Db hammer bench 40x6x3
Db Incline bench 40x6x3


1/2
D situp 10x3
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x3
Db curls 40x6x3
Russian twist 
Lat pull down 245 255 265
High pull 120 130 140
Cable curl 120 130 140 
L crunch 10x3
Shrugs 270 280 290
Seated rope row 245x6x3 

12/30
D db bench 40x6x3
Oh db press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110
Push down 120 130 140
Flat bench 40x6x3
Incline bench 40x6x3

12/24 
D sityup 10x3
Pull down 245 255 265 x6
Db curls 40x6x3
45 side bends 10x3
Cable curl 110 120 130 x6
Lat pyll down 110 120 130 x6
Shrug 270x2x6  280 290x6
High piull 110 120 130 x6
Seated row 245x6x3

12/22
D situp 10x3
Decline db bench 40x6x3 
Db oh press 40x6x3
Ryussian twist 10x3
pec deck 95 100 105 
Push down 120 130 140
L crunch 10x3
Flat db bench 40x6x3
Incline db bench 40x6x3



12/17
D db press 40x6x3
Db oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 90 95 100 x6
Push down 120 130 140
Flat db bench40x6x3
Db incline bench 40x6x3


12/15
D situp 10x3
Squat 250 260 270
Russian twist 10x3
Leg ext 100 110 120
Leg press 330 340 350
Calf ext 330 340 350
Leg raise 10x3

12/12
D sitip 10x3
Chin pull down 245 255 265 x6
Db curls 40x6x3
Russian twist 10x3
Lat pull down 245 255 265x6
Shrugs 260 270 280 x6
Cable curl 110 120 130x6
High pull 110 120 130x6
45 crunches 10x3
Seated rope row 235x6x3

12/11
Deadlifts 240 250 260 x6
Ham curl 75 85 
Sldl 240 250 260 x6
Ghr 20x6x3

12/10
D situp 10x3
45 side bends 10x3
45 crunches 10x3

12/9
Decline bench 40x6x3
Oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 90 95 100x6
Push down 120 130 140x6
Db incline bench 40x6x3
Db flat bench 40x6x3
Up n over 45x6x3

Q12/8
Russian t 10x3
Squat 240 250 260 x6
D situp 10x3
Quad extensions 100 110 120 x6
Seated leg press 330 340 350 x6
Calf raise 330 340 350 x6
Leg raise 10x3

12/1
D situp
Squat 240 250 260 x6
45 side bends 10x3
Quad extensions 100 110 120x6
45 situp10x3
Leg press 330 340 350x6
Calf raise 330 340 350x6

11/28 
D situp 10x3
Chin pull down 235 245 255 x6
Db curls 40x6x3
Twist 10x3
Lat pull down 235 245 255 x6
Shrugs 250 260 270x3
Cable st bar curl 110 120 130
High pull 110 120 130
Leg raise 10x3
Seated roipe row 235x6x3


11/25
D db bench 40x6x3
Oh db press 40x6x3
Pec deck 90 95 100 x6
Push down 120 130 140 x6
Incline bench 40x6x3
Hammer bench 40x6x3
Up n over 45x6x3

11/21
D situp 10x3
Chin pull down 235 245 255 x6
Db curl 40x6x3
Situp 10x3
Lat pull down 235 245 255
High pull 110 120 130 x6
Cable curl 110 120 130 x6 
Shrug 250 260 270
Russian t 10x3
Row 235x6x3


11/20
Squat 240 250 260 x6
Leg ext 100 110 120 
Seated leg press 330 340 350
Calf raise 350 360 370

11/18
Oh press 40x6x3
D bench 35x6x3
Cable push down 120 130 140 x6
Db hammer bench 35x6x3
Incline bench 40x6x3
Pec deck 90x6x3
Up n over 45x6x3 


11/14
D situp 10x3
Chin pull downs 235 245 255 x6
Short bar cablw corl 110 120 130 x6
Russian twist 10x3
Lat pull down 235 245 255 x6 
Db curl 40x6x3
Shrugs 250 260 270 x6
Situp 10x3
Cable roppe row 235 245 255 x6


11/13
Squat 230 240 250x6
Leg ext 110x6x3
Leg press 320 330 340
Calf press 320 340 350

11/11
Db d bench 35x6x3
5! Flat hammer bench 30 35 x6x2
Push down 120 130 140
Pec deck 90 95 100 x6
Db military 40x6x3
Db incline bench 40x6x3
Db up n over 45x6x3 

11/10
0 D situp 10x3
Deadlifts 240 250 260 x6
45 side bends 10x3
Ghr 20x6x3
Sldl 240 250 260 x6


11/7
D situp 10x3
Lat chin pull down 235 245 255 x3
Db curl 40x6x3
D twisting situp 10x3
Lat pull down 235 245 255 x3
Ez cable curl 110x6x3 
Shrugs 250 260 270 x3 
Leg raise 10x3
High pull 110 120 130 x3
Wg row 235x6x3q

11/6
Sl ham curl 75x6x3
Deadlifts 240 250 260 x6
Ghr 15 20 25 x6
Sldl 240 250 260 x6

11/5
D situp 10x3
Russian twist 10x3
Bike
Leg lift 10x3

11/4
Db Decline bench 35x6x3
St bar pushdown 120x6x3
Pec deck 75 75 90x6
Up n over 45x6x3
Db hammer bench 35 35 40 x6
Db mil press 40x6x3
Db incline bench 40x6x3


11/3

10/30
Cable chin 235 245 255 x6
Concentration curls 30x6x3
Lat pulldown cable 235 245 255 x6
Shrugs 250 260 270 x6
Short bar cable curl 110x6x3
High pull 110 120 130 x6
Seated cable rope row 235x6x3
Db siude raise 15x6x3
Db hammer curl 40x6x3

10/28
Db decline 35x6x3
Pec deck 90x6x3
Db military 40x6x3
short bar cable pust down 120x6x3
Db hammer grip bench 35x6x3
Db incline bench 40x6x3


ý10/27
Squat 230 240 250 x6 
D situp 10 x3
Leg ext 110x6x3
45 side bend 10 x3
Leg press 320 330 340 x6
Hanging leg raise 10 x3
 Calf ext 32 330 340 x6


10/23
D situp 10x3
Lat chin down 235 245 255 x3
Twist 10x3
Db curl 40x6x3
Lat pull down 235 245 
Shrugs 250x6x3
St bar cable curl 110x6x3
Hi pull 110x6x3
Comcentration curl 30x6x3 
Seated row 235x6x3


10/21 
Decline bench 35x6x3
Flat hammer bench 35x6x3
Lat push down 120x6x3
Db flat bench 40x6x3
Pec deck 90x6x3
Db incline 40x6x3
Db military 40x6x3

10/20
Decline situp 10x3
Deadlift 240 250 260 x 6
45 side bend 10x3 
St ham curl 85 75 x6x2
Decline leg raise 10x3
Sldl 240 250 260 x3
Ghr


10/17
D situyp 10x3
Db curl standing 40x6x3
Lat chin 235x6x3
Shrugs 240x6x3
Russian t 10x3
Cable st curl 110x6x3
Lat pull down 235x6x3
Seated row 235x6x3
Db bent side raise 15x6x3


10/15


10/14
Db flat bench 40x6x3
Pec deck 80 85x6x2
Db decline 35x6x3
Shirt push down 120x6x3
Hammer db bench 40 35x6x2.. Shit was too heavy, poor form, dwop weight and try for technique 
Mil press40x6x3
Incline bench 40x6x3
Up n over 45x6x3


10/13
D situp 10x3
Squat 230 240 
Russian twist 10x3
Leg ext 120x6x3
D situyp 10x3
Leg press 320x6x3
Calf raise 320x6x3

10/10 
Russian twist 10x3
Db curl 40x6x3
Lat chin pull down 235x6x3
D situp 10x3
High pull 110x6x3
Sht bar curl 110x6x3
Lat pull down 235x6x3
Shugs 230x6x3
Db Side shoulder raise 15x6x3
Seated row 235x6x3
Leg raise10x3

10/9 
Squat 230, 240, 250x6
Leg ext 120x6x3
Seated leg press 340x6x3
Calf extensions 340x6x3


----------



## CG (Jan 8, 2009)

Cardioooo (on thye treadmilll)

11/12
21 Min 1.22 mi 293 Cal 
12/3 
26 min1.51 mi 373 cal 

12/10
26 min 1.51 mi 372 cal

1/7
22 min 1.27 mi 306 cal


----------



## CG (Jan 8, 2009)

Annnndd I was doing a good bit of biking tooo.. Check out 8 seconds of glory (thanks built) man those suck.. No dates but a few times logged

15 min 38 cal 1.23 49 mph avg 40 w resist

15 min 44 cal 1.54. Mi 4 mph static avg 6.1 mph

15 minb 1.19 mi 37 csl4.7 mph avg 40 w resistance


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2009)

amd back to square one.. my fuckin blackberry got stolen friday the 9th (the day after i decided to start logging my shit here again.) and now im so pissed, no phone stilll (fuck sprint customer service and their shitty insurance and "screw the customers" policy) and now i have to take a pen and paper with me to the gym jsut so i can log this shit, and keep track of where i was last time around UGHHHHHHH


----------



## CG (Jan 26, 2009)

1/26
Decline crunch 10x3
Squats 260 270 280 x6 
Russian twist 10x3
Quad extensions 95 100 110 x6
Leg raise 10x3
Seated leg press 330 340 350x6
Calf raise 330x6x3

Finally got my new blackberry.. I'm actually posting this on my last ab set lol


----------



## CG (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, I couldn't really handle lipotropic vanilla like I could the choc, so I switched to dymatize elite whey, and 12 hour (bedtime onLy).. Mý weigHt isn't really dropping anymore, but I feel more alive and "into it" with whey.. I might go elite whey breakfast, lipotropic pwo and 12 hour dinnertime, but who knows..


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2009)

1/27
Db decline bench 40x6x3
Db oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck95 100 110 x6
Db hammer bench 45x6x3
Push down 120 130 140x6
Db incline bench 45x6x3


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2009)

1/28
Sprinters situps 10x3
Treadmill hill repeats 21 min 1.25 mi 
45 side bends 10x3


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2009)

1/29
Deadlifts 250 260 270 
Sl ham curl 95x6x3
Sldl 250 260 270
Ghr 15 20 25 x6


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2009)

1/30
Chin pull down 245 255 265 x6 
Db curl 40x6x3
Decline crunch 10x3
Shrugs 270 280 290 x6
Lat pull down 245 255 265 x6
Cable curl 100 110 120 x6
Hih pull 100 110 120x6
Planks 20 second x3
Seated row 245x6x3


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2009)

2/2
Sprinters situps 10x3
Deadlifts 270 280 290 x6
Russian twist 10x3
Sl ham curl 85 95x6x2
Ghr 15 20 25x6 
Sldl 270 280 290 x6


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2009)

2/3
Db decline bench 40x6x3
Db overhead press 40x6x3
Pex deck 95 100 110 x6
Incline db press 45x6x3
Cable short bar push down 120 130 140 x6
Flat DB hammer press 45x6x3


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2009)

2/4
45 side bends 10x3
Planks 20 second x3
Bike 8 seconds of glory
30 w 2.9 mph avg 1.12 mi 17 min 34 cal


----------



## CG (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahh so an update:
Got home from work monday, ate dinner with the mrs, and all of the sudden I had killer tooth pain, kept me up most of the night.. Long story short, had the tooth pulled on yuesday, got an infection/shit stuck in it yesterday so tomorrow I get the shit cleaned up, no gym till monday


----------



## CG (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahhh after an entire week off thanks to the long holiday and my freakin tooth, I was back at it today, weights are still the same, just a little more difficult today as opposed to any other tuesday..
Upper push
2/17
D db bench 40x6x3
Db oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 105 x6
Db I bench 45x6x3
Cable pushdown 120 130 140 x6
Db hammer press 45x6x3


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2009)

2/18
45 side bends 10x2 per side
Bike
20 min 40 W 4.8 mph 51 cal 1.61 mi
Planks 20 second x3

First cardio in over a week, not bad


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2009)

2/19
Squat 260 270 280 x6
Quad ext 95 100 110 x6
Leg press 340 350 360
Calf raise 340x6x3

The week got easier as it went along


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2009)

Tried taking a shot of espresso pre workout to see how my eca or ec stack will fiar, simply put.. GREAT!

2/20
Decline crunch 10x3
Lat chin pull down 245 255 265
Db curls 40x6x3
High pull 110 120 130x6
Side planks 20 second x3 per side
Lat pull down 245 255 265x6
Shrugs 280 290 300 x6
Db cable curl 110 120 130x6
Seated row 245x6x3


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok so I started my ECA or EC stack today. 25 mg bolt pure ephedrine, 110 mg caffeine. Felt great all morning, no coffee needed, and I only slept for 3.5 hours last night!! Wow so ok, its 12.20 and I just split a caff pill, ~55 mg pre workout. Ill post up later about workout, but I ca, say I'm excited!


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

2/23
Decline crunch 10x3
Deadlifts 270 280 290 x6
Sprinters 10x3
sl ham 85 95 105x6
Ghr 15 20 25 x6
Sldl 270 280 290 x6

Wow.. Felt like the fastest workout ever... Definitely had good energy throughout, woke up tuesday sore as hell though lol


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

2/24
Db oh press 40x6x3
Db decline bench 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110 x6
Cable push down 120 130 140x6 
Db incline bench 45x6x3
Db flat hammer  bench 45x6x3

Definitely a little tired today, feeling a little sick, like a cold or something


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

2/25
Woke up this am, felt like absolute garbage, called sick out of work, so no gym and no EC stack for me


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

2/26
Seated leg press 340 350 360 x6
Calf raises 360x6x3
Quad extensions 95 100 110 x6
Squats 260 270 280 x6


Todays workout was freakin awesome.. FLEW through it, and I still feel awake and great.

Annnd I finally nailed my ECA stack down with some help from Ngordyn.. 1. There will be no A for me unless I feel it necessary. 2. I will be taking my EC stack of 25 mg E and 110 C 30 minutes pre workout, and 110 mg C later in the day. 3 I will be taking it 7 days a week for a month, and maybe take some time off from there..


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2009)

2/27
Planks 20 second x3
Chin pull down 245 255 265 x6
Db curl 40x6x3
Lat pull down 245 255 265 x6
Shrug 280 290 300 x6
Side planks 20 second x3
High pull 120 130 140x6
Cable curl 110 120 130x6
Seated rope row 245x6x3


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2009)

3/3
Db decline bench 40x6x3
Db oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110 x6
Db incline bench 45x6x3
Cable push down 110 120 130
Db hammer bench 45x6x3

So my ECA stack (Minus the A) is progressing nicely. Last friday I hit a low wieght of the last 3 years, 227, and it looked like I lost mostly fat. I'm going to need to get calipers or find somewhere to get ???y official BF% measured..

Oh yeah, had to swap gym time for snow blowing/shoveling yesterday


----------



## CG (Mar 5, 2009)

3/4
45 side bends 10x3 perr side
Hill repeats 26 min 1.51 mi 373 kcal
Side planks 20 sex x3 per side


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2009)

3/5
Squat 270 280 290x6
Quad ext 95 (tooo lighttt) 100 110 x6
Seated leg press 340 350 360 x6
Calf raise 340x6x3


----------



## CG (Mar 10, 2009)

3/6
Planks 20 second x3
Chin pull down 245 255 265 x6
Db curl 40x6x3
Lat pull down 245 255 265 x6
Shrug 280 290 300 x6
D crunch 10x3
High pull 120 130 140x6
Cable curl 110 120 130x6
Seated rope row 245x6x3


----------



## CG (Mar 10, 2009)

3/9
D crunches 10x3
Deadlifts 270 280 290x6
Sl ham curls 85 95 105
Sprinters 10x3
Ghr 15 20 25x6
SLDL 270 280 290x6


----------



## CG (Mar 10, 2009)

3/10
Decline DB press 40x6x3
OH DB press 40x6x3
Pec Deck 95 100 110 x6
Lat Bar cable push down 120 130 140x6
Flat DB Hammer Bench 45x6x3
Incline DB Bench 45x6x3


----------



## CG (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooops looks like I fell off for a week or so... 

3/11 
45 side bends 10x3 per side
Hill repeats 27 minb 1.57 mi 382 cal
Side planks 20 swc x3 per side0

3/12
Leg press 340 350 360 x6
Quad ext 100 110 120 x6
Squats 270 280 290 x6
Calf raise 350x6x3

3/16
Deadlift 270 280 290 x6
Sl ham curl 85 95 105 x6
GHR 15 20 25 x6
SLDL 270 280 290 x6

3/17
DB Decline Bench 40x6x3
DB OH Press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110x6
Lat Short bar tricep pushdown 120 130 140x6
DB Incline Bench 45x6x3
DB Flat Hammer Bench 45x6x3
3/19
Squat 270 280 290
Quad Ext 100 110 120
Seated leg press 340 350 360 x6 
Seated calf raise 340x6x3
LISS cardio - 3.5 mph 5% 105 cal .58 mi


----------



## CG (Mar 24, 2009)

3/19
Squat 270 280 290
Quad Ext 100 110 120
Seated leg press 340 350 360 x6 
Seated calf raise 340x6x3
LISS 3.5 mph 5% 105 cal .58 mi


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2009)

3/20
Planks 20 second x3
Lat chin pull downs 245 255 265x6
Db curls 40x6x3
Lat pull down 245 255 265x6
Cable high pulls 110 120 130
Sprinters 10x3
Shrugs 280 290 230x6
Cable curl 110 120 130x6
Rope row 245x6x3


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2009)

3/23
Deadlifts 280 290 300 x6
L situp 10x3
GHR 15 20 25 x6
Sl ham curls 85 95 105x6
SLDL 260 270 280 x6
LISS 10 min 5% incline .58 mi 105 kcal


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2009)

3/24
Db Decline Bench 40x6x3
Db OH press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110 x6
Short bar tricep pushdown 120 130 140x6
DB Flat Hammer Bench 45x6x3
DB Incline Bench 45x6x3
3/25
45 side bends 10x3
Side planks 20 sec x3 per side
HIIT20 min 1.16 mi 282 kcal
LISS 10 min .53 mi 103 kcal
3/26
Took a day off, had a lunch meeting for work.. :-/
3/27
D crunches 10x3
Lat chin pulldown 245 255 265
Db curl 40x6x3
Lat pulldown 245 255 265x6
Cable high pull 120 130 140x6
L crunch 10x3
Cable curl 110 120 130x6
Shrugs 280 290 300x6
Seated rope row 255x6


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2009)

3/30
Planks 3x20sec
Deadlifts 280 290 300
Sl ham curls 85 95 105x6
Sprinters 3x10
Ghr 15 20 25 x6
Sldl 260 270 280
Liss 10 min .57 mi 105kcal burned


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2009)

3/31
D DB Bench 40x6x3
DB OH Press 40x6x3
Pec Deck 95 100 105x6
Short bar tricep pushdown 120 130 140x6
Flat DB Hammer bench 45x6x3
Incline DB bench 45x6x3


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2009)

4/1
Russian twist 10x3 per side
Sprinters 10x3
8 second of glory 15 min 1.25 mi 40w resist
Liss bike 10 min .5 mi 40 w resist


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2009)

4/2
Seated leg press 350 360 370x6
Calf raise 340x6x3
Quad extension 100 110 120x6
Squats 280 290 300x6
Liss treadmill 10 min 3.5 mph 5% incline
105 cal .58 mi


----------



## CG (Apr 14, 2009)

Spotty update.. I lost a few days wo's cause well, I didn't save em... 

4/13 
Hanging leg raise 10x3
Seated leg press 350 360 370x6
Calf press 350x6x3
Quad ext 95 100 110x6
Decline crunch 10x3
Squat 280 290 300
Step up 100lb db6x1

4/9
Planks 20s/side
Cable high pull 120 130 140
Chin up pull down 255 265 275x3
Shrugs 280 290 300x6
Russian twist 10x3
Db curls 40x6x3
Lat pulldown 245 255 265x6
Cable xurl 110 120 130
Seated row 245x6x3

4/8
Liss bike 10 min 50 w resist 1 mi 33 cal
Deadlift 280 290 300x6
Squat 280 290 300x6
Calf raise 340x6x3
Straight leg Deadlift 260 270 280x6

4/3
Decline Crunch 10x3
High pull 120 130 140 x6
Lat chin pulldown 255 265 275x6
Db curls 40x6x3
Lat pulldown 245 255 265
Side planks 20 second x3/side
Shrugs 280 290 300x6
Cable curl 110 120 130
Seated rope row 255x6x3


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2009)

4/14.. Forgót shirt/shorts, no gym today..

4/15
D db bench 40x6x3
Standing db oh press 40x6x3
Pec deck 95 100 110x6
Cable short bar push down 120 130 140x6
Db incline bench 45x6x3
Db flat hammer bench 45x6x3


After that workout I have realized that not sleeping enough every night really does a number on me. That was one of the hardest workouts lately, and upper push is normally one of my favorites.. Ughhhh


----------



## Balin (Apr 16, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> 4/14.. Forgót shirt/shorts, no gym today..



No shirt, no shoes... No service?? 

Workouts look good man


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2009)

Balin said:


> No shirt, no shoes... No service??
> 
> Workouts look good man



Haha thanks bro.. Yeah my gym is at my job, so if I forget something I'm scerewed.. Hence me having a second bag now in my desk, with everything I could need


----------



## CG (Apr 21, 2009)

OK
SO life as of late.. got laid off friday (FUCKING GREAT, THANKS CONGRESS!!) part of the joys of working for the worlds greatest business jet manufacturer.. and as a great addition to that, my gym was at my job, and now i dont exactly have the funds to join a gym by me.. sooo im gonna start with an at home workout (courtesy of P-Funk, and the hook up on the e-book TAKE CHARGE

so the plan is such, work out at home, stop being a crying ass bitch and see what i can do to get into some sort of gym around here, weather it is at a friends place or if the local college/hs can let me in for free on off hours.. well either way heres the idea for today

active warm up
push ups 5x5
planks 20 sec x 3
close grip push ups 5x5
side planks 20 sec x 3/side
jumping jacks 10x3


thats all i could come up with for an upper body push workout.. maybe ill mess around with wide pushups or something, but ill let you know..

most likely ill add LISS cardio to the end to keep up with built's daredevils are shredded idea..


----------

